
Opening the Door to Live Entertainment - jack7890
http://chairnerd.seatgeek.com/opening-the-door-to-live-entertainment/
======
hallandoats2
It's a strong vision but...is it anything more than that? Have they actually
built anything that accomplishes what she's talking about?

